# Building a lighting boom (light tree) ?



## bull (Feb 28, 2010)

Anybody have any schematics on building a box boom. Like a portable one that can move around the stage?


----------



## Sean (Feb 28, 2010)

bull said:


> Anybody have any schematics on building a box boom. Like a portable one that can move around the stage?




I think you have the wrong terminology for what you're trying to do. A 'box boom' is an FOH lighting position. Called that because they're typically placed where 'box seats' used to be in older theatres.

Please elaborate as to what you want to build would be.

--Sean


----------



## bull (Feb 28, 2010)

Sorry, I keep calling it that because it will basically be the same thing. I suppose the term I am looking for is a lighting tree.


----------



## avkid (Feb 28, 2010)

A boom base, black iron pipe and some fittings will do what you need.


----------



## bull (Feb 28, 2010)

Sounds good. Thanks


----------



## derekleffew (Feb 28, 2010)

1. Take 50-pound boom base*
2. Screw a 1.5" ID BIP of desired length into it
3. Use sidearms, rigid cheeseboroughs, Rota-Locks, or Kee Klamps and 18"-4' cross pipes for which to mount fixtures from.


*Rumor persists that the Altman 50# boom base has been discontinued. Altman's website has this item listed as a current product.

B-50

IF it is possible to tie-off the boom to an overhead structural member, a floor flange can be used. A floor flange can also be welded onto an appropriately-sized steel plate. A manufactured version of this is at Pipe Booms, Bases and Battens.pdf. Simply bolting the floor flange onto a wooden based is not recommended.

It's likely others will have some acceptable "homemade" solutions.

EDIT: Philip beat me to it.


----------



## Les (Feb 28, 2010)

Yep, a base and some good ole fashioned black steel screw pipe and some threaded tee's will do you just nicely. You don't even need the tee's if you just want to side-hang the instruments, but you will need them if you want your trees to have any horizontal mounting positions. All this (minus the base) is available at your local hardware store in the plumbing department.


----------



## avkid (Feb 28, 2010)

Make sure the threads they cut at the store are long enough to completely screw into the fittings.


----------



## bishopthomas (Feb 28, 2010)

I just bought a pair of B50's from Gearsource. They were a pretty good price, and you might even be able to talk down the seller if you know who to call directly. I think Altman has a rental department and they probably turn over their inventory regularly...


----------



## len (Feb 28, 2010)

derekleffew said:


> *Rumor persists that the Altman 50# boom base has been discontinued.
> [/SIZE]



I was told that by an Altman dealer a year ago. If they're for sale again, that would be a plus. Even better would be if they would cut a handle into them, like the SSRC unit.


----------



## kiwitechgirl (Mar 1, 2010)

The Royal Opera House at Covent Garden in London has the best booms I've ever seen. They're essentially a right-angled triangle with the short side on the bottom and the top point cut off; the vertical side is essentially a lighting ladder, with six or seven horizontal bars across, and the sloping side is a built-in access ladder - very easy access to the units. They're on decent big wheels and had a braking system where when you put the brakes on, the back wheels were lifted off the ground so they were easily movable yet very solid when braked. They also had slots for storing gel so that daily show changeovers (or interval changes) were easy. I've never seen them anywhere else - suspect they were purpose designed and built for the venue.


----------



## dieouthere (Feb 21, 2012)

len said:


> I was told that by an Altman dealer a year ago. If they're for sale again, that would be a plus. Even better would be if they would cut a handle into them, like the SSRC unit.


 Just found some used: 866-492-5540 - ask for Matt


----------



## JohnD (Feb 21, 2012)

Years ago I worked at a University(It had originally been an A and M), that built their own boom bases by going to an auto salvage yard and getting some truck wheel rims. They welded a coupling on top, very heavy and very stable. The PE department had the same thing for volleyball net supports. In a related story, at the same University, they had a touring opera company in which used boom bases and 2 10' lenghts of black pipe for FOH trees, heavily loaded trees at that. They were walking one up and the threads on the coupling failed, We made a quick trip to the plumbing supply store and got them a single 21' length of black pipe as a replacement. 
I have also used the smaller version, the 524-18 telescoping unit.
http://www.altmanltg.com/altman-lighting-stage-hardware/stage-accessories.pdf
It makes for a great portable system, I have used it countless times for bar bands, Much better than most tripod stands.


----------



## dieouthere (Feb 21, 2012)

That is good information. I have seen the wheel method used and it is a good, cheap method. I have also used volleyball standards as I spent many years doing lights for a touring dance company at schools and almost all schools have volley ball standards. Another school resource (or used to be) was overhead projectors on media carts. It used to be that schools had many of these that were easily carted around classrooms, so it was easy to acquire them for touring shows. One could cut beam angle shapes and use them with a sheet of gel. I once lit a touring dance show with eight of these for dance side lights in a gym. A couple of years ago I had a welder cut the ends out of a propane tank and weld on bell reducers for 1 1/2 pipe. These were large, heavy and great for very tall booms. However, most recently, I have used the Altman 50 lb rounds, and love the ease of use. They are expensive, but as long as you take care of the threads, they will last forever. They are also neat and pretty.


----------



## venuetech (Feb 22, 2012)

A B50 base vertical 1.5" black pipe of desired length and any number of short 18 to 20" 1.5 pipes held in place by Rota-Lock s.
http://www.mutualhardware.com/var/m...-eng-US/Rota-Lock-Pipe-Clamps_productfull.jpg

my verticals have a 3/8" hole near the end so i can get a 1/4" shackel into it for a tie off point


----------



## ccm1495 (Feb 22, 2012)

*Building light trees*

I am looking to get some more information about building light booms (light trees). They would be no taller than 8-9 

Is it possible to make bases or must they be bought? I don't have any wheel rims around.


----------



## derekleffew (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: Building light trees*

ANSI E1.15 - 2006 (R2011), Entertainment Technology--Recommended Practices and Guidelines for the Assembly and Use of Theatrical Boom & Base Assemblies, is a reaffirmation of the 2006 standard. It gives advice on boom and base assemblies, simple ground-support devices for lighting equipment and accessories. If the assembly is tall, not plumb, loaded unevenly, or likely to get run into by stage wagons or performers, there is substantial risk. This document offers advice to lower or eliminate that risk. 

Can be yours for the low, low price of only $15.00.


----------



## andrewcook (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: Building light trees*


ccm1495 said:


> I am looking to get some more information about building light booms (light trees). They would be no taller than 8-9
> 
> Is it possible to make bases or must they be bought? I don't have any wheel rims around.



For that height im not sure i understand why you would want to build it, how many and how heavy are the lights you intend to hang off each tree?
if its 4 or less than the lightweight folding speaker stands with a tree bar would do the trick i have 6 of them and they are great

they are not expensive ( i have several that i got gently used from the local rental store for less than $40 a peice, i would be suprised if you could build them any cheaper than that)
they look professional (im not sure what your doing with them or if thats a factor)
they are many times lighter than anything you will build out of steel 
and SAFETY


----------



## len (Feb 23, 2012)

As an aside, if you buy pipe at retail (not the most cost effective, but sometimes necessary, especially when buying small quantities) like Home Depot, Lowe's, etc., they sometimes sell it as 2" outside diameter pipe. The longest I've seen at retail is 10' and it's pre-threaded at both ends.


----------



## len (Feb 23, 2012)

dieouthere said:


> Just found some used: 866-492-5540 - ask for Matt



Thanks, but not in the market. And depending on where they are, shipping would probably be costly.


----------



## Pav636 (Mar 1, 2012)

I would be interested in this, I am not too savy with building things. I would use it to mount either one S4 for a custom monogram or use a cross Bar to mount 4 S4. Any one want to volunteer to build about 4?


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Mar 1, 2012)

avkid said:


>



I would rather one use a cheeseborough or a rota lock instead of a threaded T if one desires a crossbar on their booms. 

I was under the impression that threaded coupling are now generally frowned upon.


----------



## LXPlot (Mar 1, 2012)

Stage Lighting in the Boondocks by James Hull Miller includes some schematics for making your own out of wood. I haven't done it personally, and he doesn't have one particularly for Ellipsoidals, but it might be what you're looking for.


----------

